# Illustrator



## Cyrsynik (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was ust wondering if anyone on the forums does their drawings in Illustrator, or at least does part of their drawing in Illustrator.

Thanks ^_^


<3


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used Illustrator for various classwork assignments and contest submissions; about 80% of the time I just use it for LiveTrace.


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 21, 2008)

I had to use it for a class last year, and I loooathed it ;;


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 21, 2008)

A few years ago I did everything in Illustrator. I love it. Today I use it mainly for my shirt designs, and paint with Photoshop.

It is tough to get used to, I agree, but worth it.

And I HATE live trace XD


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 27, 2008)

I use Illustrator for 99% of the stuff I do these days.  Seriously.  It's the best thing since whatever came before sliced bread. Also, there's a high demand for vector graphics these days.  (not in furryland)


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 29, 2008)

I just can't get on with Illustrator. I use Corel Painter X almost all of the time.


----------

